# English Pad for trail



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone have or know of a great saddle pad for English saddle for trail riding?

What I would like it to have.....

1. Pockets 
2. I need it to be thick, because I will be riding for 4-5hrs (So that it can give padding to my horses and saddle.
3. Not to heavy 

Am I asking to much lol:shock:

Let me know please


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes you are asking too much, or rather you are asking the wrong question. English saddles aren't meant to be worn with a thick cloth or numnah - that would be like getting a pair of shoes that fit your feet, then trying to wear them with four pairs of socks.... too tight!

A properly fitted, properly flocked saddle, with a nice numnah to soak up the sweat will be comfortable for the horse all day. You don't need extra.

Edited because I didn't read the op properly


----------



## ThealovesLondon (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a good one:

Derby Originals English Saddle Pad Quilted with Pockets and Half Fleece for Tack Wholesale

It has large pockets and it is half lined with fleece for extra "padding."


----------



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

OK not thick sorry wrong adjective, and I agree what you said but I think you got the idea......


----------



## Horseboy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks ThealovesLondon


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have this pad Toklat English Trail Pad with Pockets. I got mine on ebay for $25 though, looked brand new. It is made of really heavy duty material on the top, and the bottom you can get wool or the coolback material.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow OP, what a cool idea! I didn't know these pads existed


----------

